# Need help tapping in to amp for 16 x3 Powered sub install



## Jesusv (Sep 26, 2017)

I have a 2016 X3 with stock audio (non Harmon Kardon). I have a powered sub that I want to install to help with the low end. I've located the amp, but I'm unsure of what cables to tap into for audio and remote turn on. Has anybody done this install or can head me in the right direction?

I've searched all over the forums and online and no luck. I'm hoping to make a detailed how to post for future reference. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## clfanto (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi I think you have hifi system. So i think i can try to help you because i am finishing my uograde from stereo (base system in europe) to hifi that should be yours. But you must know what head unit you have. My 2016 F11 has NBT therefore you have a remote-on in it, pin 13 (12v). About line out you should have four couple of wires for the amplifier: two front and two rear. Then the ampli split them into 7 channels. They should be low voltage. You could pick-up signal from rear (left or right) and use it for your sub. But try the wire with a tester before.

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jesusv (Sep 26, 2017)

clfanto said:


> Hi I think you have hifi system. So i think i can try to help you because i am finishing my uograde from stereo (base system in europe) to hifi that should be yours. But you must know what head unit you have. My 2016 F11 has NBT therefore you have a remote-on in it, pin 13 (12v). About line out you should have four couple of wires for the amplifier: two front and two rear. Then the ampli split them into 7 channels. They should be low voltage. You could pick-up signal from rear (left or right) and use it for your sub. But try the wire with a tester before.
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


Thank you for this info! Yes I do have the Hifi system. When you say pin 13 is that counting from the top left to the right?


----------



## clfanto (Aug 14, 2017)

Here a picture









Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jesusv (Sep 26, 2017)

clfanto said:


> Here a picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this! Total life saver man!


----------



## clfanto (Aug 14, 2017)

Glad to help

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## clfanto (Aug 14, 2017)

Please note the orange arrow. I took this picture when i tried to understand if there was a remote signal.









Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jesusv (Sep 26, 2017)

clfanto said:


> Please note the orange arrow. I took this picture when i tried to understand if there was a remote signal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it!


----------



## clfanto (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes sure. nr1 is positive and nr5 negative and so on.









Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jesusv (Sep 26, 2017)

clfanto said:


> Yes sure. nr1 is positive and nr5 negative and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't express how much I truly appreciate your help. I'll be sure to do a write up and pay it forward!


----------



## clfanto (Aug 14, 2017)

But those colours of the wires, can be found in the amplifier and this would be easier for you for wiring your sub.

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Sundownking (Nov 18, 2017)

So. I do y know much about the stock amplifier in your specific vehicle. However... 

I would strongly advise against slaving off of it to power an aftermarket subwoofer. This is for a few reasons.

1: Aplifiers and speakers are not simply plug and play. This is exponentially more important for subwoofers as they tend to require a lot more power. 

Different amplifiers are designed to put out a certain amount of power to speakers based off the impedance of the speaker in question. Furthermore. If you just wire it in to an existing curcit you will mess up the impedance that the amplifier ?sees? thus causing a litony of bad things to happen from over heating the amp to blowing speakers. 

2: The stock amp was intended to power the stock speakers. You just won?t get the power and therefore results that you?re looking for. 

Your best bet is to purchase an amplifier that meets the requirements of your speaker and wire that in separately (always use a fuse on your power wire for the aftermarket amp no more than 18? from the battery) 


I?m not trying to insult anyone?s intelligence. I?m online trying to prevent a ?carBQ?


----------



## Sansom (Mar 29, 2017)

Jesusv said:


> I have a 2016 X3 with stock audio (non Harmon Kardon). I have a powered sub that I want to install to help with the low end. I've located the amp, but I'm unsure of what cables to tap into for audio and remote turn on. Has anybody done this install or can head me in the right direction?
> 
> I've searched all over the forums and online and no luck. I'm hoping to make a detailed how to post for future reference. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


If you're into EASY then Technic is the way to go.


----------



## MattSchwartz1986 (Aug 23, 2021)

Simpler yet.

get a fuse tap. Perfect remote wire for my 2016 X3 35i with premium audio.

make sure you have 2 5amp fuses in the fitting(get at any audio store)

right rear passenger side, easy easy access (yellow tape is the one you tap)


----------

